# Removals from uk to benidorm



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

hi can any one recommend a removals company from uk to la nucia just outside benidorm

we have not got furiture but a couple tellys and all our personal belongings


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

DIANA MC said:


> hi can any one recommend a removals company from uk to la nucia just outside benidorm
> 
> we have not got furiture but a couple tellys and all our personal belongings


Whereabouts in the UK are you?


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I used movers international who were outstanding but for what you have in mind (small amount) maybe a smaller firm would be better. I know a guy who lives 10 minutes from La Nucia and operates a regular spain-uk-spain service. He moved me when I moved locally and he is very reliable, trustworthy, experienced and above all reasonable in price.

If you PM me, I will pass you his details.


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

jimenato said:


> whereabouts in the uk are you?


we are in liverpool england


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I used movers international who were outstanding but for what you have in mind (small amount) maybe a smaller firm would be better. I know a guy who lives 10 minutes from La Nucia and operates a regular spain-uk-spain service. He moved me when I moved locally and he is very reliable, trustworthy, experienced and above all reasonable in price.
> 
> If you PM me, I will pass you his details.


hi steve

i am sorry but i dont know what pm means but i would be gratefull for more information we are coming from liverpool uk


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

DIANA MC said:


> hi steve
> 
> i am sorry but i dont know what pm means but i would be gratefull for more information we are coming from liverpool uk


It just means Private Message - click on his username and send him a message. You can only do it once you have made five posts on the forum.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Given what you say, I would advocate using one of the one way van hire companies. In that way you move the delicate and personal stuff that you mention safely, and yourselves of course, in one go. It would be about a two day trip, maybe three. I did it in 24 hours, but I wouldnt recommend it


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Stravinsky said:


> Given what you say, I would advocate using one of the one way van hire companies. In that way you move the delicate and personal stuff that you mention safely, and yourselves of course, in one go. It would be about a two day trip, maybe three. I did it in 24 hours, but I wouldnt recommend it


done it in 24 hours myself... kills you but possible! i think an overnight say is best bet though!


----------



## bernice34 (Nov 3, 2010)

If you don't want to drive there is a website where you can place your requirements and couriers/drivers bid on the job , if you want the web site I will PM you


----------



## DIANA MC (Jun 28, 2010)

bernice34 said:


> if you don't want to drive there is a website where you can place your requirements and couriers/drivers bid on the job , if you want the web site i will pm you


that would be great

thank you


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

bernice34 said:


> If you don't want to drive there is a website where you can place your requirements and couriers/drivers bid on the job , if you want the web site I will PM you


Just bear in mind those web sites can be a lottery as they are hauliers looking for re loads. You have to fall in with their schedules quite often


----------



## Merseybob (Mar 4, 2010)

DIANA MC said:


> that would be great
> 
> thank you


Diana 
Hi Sent you a PM regarding a guy and a van I used. He does regular runs to and from Spain.

Liverpool!
I am in the process of getting sorted in Spain and currently am in Wallasey on the Wirral (Posh Scouse Land) some people call it!!!

Regards Merseybob


----------



## jamiehudson (May 16, 2011)

*removals uk to benidorm*

Hi Diana

I know a couple - Removals Brighton | Man With Van | The Brighton Removals Company, Sussex and Removals Brighton - Smooth Mover Brighton Removals
They both do international moves - I've only used the first company and they are fairly cheap and the owner is nice!

cheers




DIANA MC said:


> hi can any one recommend a removals company from uk to la nucia just outside benidorm
> 
> we have not got furiture but a couple tellys and all our personal belongings


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bernice34 said:


> If you don't want to drive there is a website where you can place your requirements and couriers/drivers bid on the job , if you want the web site I will PM you


That kind of arrangement may be OK if you don't have much stuff to move but if you have a houseful of 'good' furniture etc. I wouldn't touch that kind of mover with a bargepole.
Our first move, from the cUK to the CR, was arranged with a local removal firm. We were green and stupid and took the lowest quote. We later discovered that the local firm packed our stuff (they did that well) and sent it off to France, where it was picked up by a bunch of Czech guys who had answered the call for tender on that or a similar website. Presumably they put in the lowest tender.
They were dreadful. Our furniture was meant to arrive in Prague the day after we did. It didn't. When it did arrive, a day late, it had obviously been kept in an old shed somewhere for the week since it left our house. Clothes and furnishings were damp and various items had disappeared - never to be traced.
When the furniture was unpacked in our house, the 'removal' guys slashed wildly with boxcutters at the packaging. Result: leather sofa badly damaged.
We found out later that literally anyone can bid on sites like that: people who had previously had no experience of removal work and who could have been sweeping the streets previously.
We learnt our lesson and will now only use a proper international company with a good reputation, such as Pickfords, Crown or AGS (the latter is our first choice).
For small items, the system you describe may well be fine. But not for larger loads or stuff that has value for you.


----------

